

WordPress 3.5 Is Here: 3 New Updates You Should Know About - morgancmu
http://morganlinton.com/wordpress-3-5-is-here-3-new-updates-you-should-know-about/

======
daigan
Great post, interesting to see what Wordpress adds in each release.

